# Tank #2 New Low Tech 10g Betta Tank



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeh bettas can have quite a range of color appearances depending on the light used (kelvin and power) and the orientation of the fish to the light (directly under, in front of, etc). I have a double tail mustard boy whos scales are green but my camera only captures them as green in a certain lighting. I also have a multi color elephant ear betta who's blue body and fins can look purple or even pinkish depending on the lighting and orientation 

Hows your betta with the neons? Does he school with them (not to be confused with stalking/chasing them)?


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Yeh bettas can have quite a range of color appearances depending on the light used (kelvin and power) and the orientation of the fish to the light (directly under, in front of, etc). I have a double tail mustard boy whos scales are green but my camera only captures them as green in a certain lighting. I also have a multi color elephant ear betta who's blue body and fins can look purple or even pinkish depending on the lighting and orientation
> 
> Hows your betta with the neons? Does he school with them (not to be confused with stalking/chasing them)?


He does not school with them. As a matter of fact he usually stays separate from them. I had read somewhere that a Betta is a good fish to put in with a school of Neon Tetras because they will view the larger fish as a potential threat and they will stay in a school. 

Now I don't think this is so much the case now that I have seen them all in the same tank. But at this point I have not seen the Betta be agressive to the Neon's or chase them down in any way... However... he does like to poke at the Assassin Snails. lol


----------

